# motivational posters



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

thought we could use a little motivating. 




























got the "motivational creator" here:
http://diy.despair.com/motivator.php


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I thought you were referring to me when the thread was titled "motivational posters"

Im so awesome

That 3rd poster is freakin hilarious


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

repped!!

Best part is that I had a mouthful of coffee when I opened the first one up ... It's an old laptop, so no biggie (I hope).


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Oden is such a PIMP!

Look at him rockin' that girl's world. Do your thing, big man. Do your thing.

-Pop


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice work duckworth!


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> Nice work duckworth!


thanks... I know you will like this one.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> That 3rd poster is freakin hilarious


Not to her dad. :raised_ey


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok I like McBob but it was the only picture I could find with another player in the background and GO on crutches.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

duckworthstolemylunch ...

You are SO repped. Nice work!

I <3 Blazer Dancer Melissa.

-Pop


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

hella nice work!!!!! i wanna make some too!!!


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

http://diy.despair.com/motivator.php


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> http://diy.despair.com/motivator.php


Oh freaking sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is gonna be fun around the office


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

BenDavis503 said:


>


nice... It could have just been...

"Jarrett!"

"JARRETT!"


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

NICE WORK!

I really like the one with Melissa!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Oden is such a PIMP!
> 
> Look at him rockin' that girl's world. Do your thing, big man. Do your thing.
> 
> -Pop


He's planning to do to her what his surgery did to the hopes and dreams of Blazer fans! :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Is that a high Martell Webster up there with a stripper? hahaha.. although the guy does look a little skinny to be Martell.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

GOD said:


>


great photo there. 

Bargnani: Awesome. Totally awesome. 









Morrison: Man, the last time the national media sees me holding a basketball, and all I can think about is taking a dump.

Aldridge: I *am *smiling.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Before I opened up this thread I though "aww shucks, a thread dedicated to me" 

..as I consider myself a valued motivational poster on this forum :biggrin:


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome thread lol 

ppl make more!!!


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

all of the ones that were made last week are not showing up... unless its my computer. Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

DienerTime said:


>


Basketball forum, where sexist idiots happen.

Where "I'm stuck at age 12 and can't get out" happens.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Basketball forums... where crandc gets ticked off over behavior she can't control... again and again... happens.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't know Crand... that seemed pretty harmless to me. Don't you think you're overreacting just a bit?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> I don't know Crand... that seemed pretty harmless to me. Don't you think you're overreacting just a bit?


I agree!! 

Some of the "posters" arent showing up for me either.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> I don't know Crand... that seemed pretty harmless to me. Don't you think you're overreacting just a bit?


+1


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

NateBishop3 said:


> I don't know Crand... that seemed pretty harmless to me. Don't you think you're overreacting just a bit?


This is normal for her. Let's see what she thinks of my new one!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Is this "Angry Ben Day" or something?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Is this "Angry Ben Day" or something?


I am a little bit on the defensive side today, yes.

But comeon!!! That Zeke poster is funny


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, the Kobe/Ruben poster made me smile.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

NateBishop3 said:


> Ok, the Kobe/Ruben poster made me smile.


Yeah that one was hella funny!!!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> I am a little bit on the defensive side today, yes.
> 
> But comeon!!! That Zeke poster is funny


Eh, not really. A lot less funny when you're just trying to piss one person off.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

LameR said:


> Eh, not really. A lot less funny when you're just trying to piss one person off.


Are you saying that I made that poster just to piss Cran off?
Sorry I wouldn't put that much effort into pissing her off. I just thought it was funny.


----------

